# Possible New Owner With Questions 28krs Or 23krs



## taves (Feb 11, 2008)

Hello Everyone,









Possible new owner here - located on Vancouver Island in BC Canada. That would make me a Pacific Northwest Outbacker (if we get one) I guess!

We are totally new to RVing. We do own a '96 3/4 ton Chevy Suburban with the Vortec engine.

Here are my questions:

1) We have a family of 7 + grandma or friends. Kids are ages 12 to 3. LOTS OF TOYS to bring along. Bikes, motorbike etc. Will the 23KRS be comfortable enough or is the 28KRS required.

2) I own a KLR-650 that I would like to bring along on trips plus 5 kids mountain bikes and 2 adult mountain bikes. Is this reasonable with the 23KRS or again, is the 28KRS required?

3) I'm a little dubious on the curb-side entry vs. the tail gate entry. Anyone with comments - noting that I own a motorbike?

Thanks and any other words of wisdom are very much appreciated!

IslandKLR


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

You need the big one. If 7 go the 23 would be small. Generally just the 3 of us go in our 23 and thats plenty for the 23.

The garage is about the same for either. We haul a Yamaha TT 600, Kawi KDX 220, And a Kawi KLX 125 in ours. You will have no trouble getting the 650 in plus the bikes.

Does your Sub have a big block? Youll need a big block for the 28. The curb side entry works pretty well. They both(curb/rear) have there drawbacks depending on terrain. You do have to plan where you park to have room for the curb door though.

Good Luck on your choice!

Hope it works out for ya!

Carey


----------



## taves (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks. Very practical info. I do not have a big block...sadly. If I am careful with loading, will this still be ok? It is the heavy duty model.











Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> You need the big one. If 7 go the 23 would be small. Generally just the 3 of us go in our 23 and thats plenty for the 23.
> 
> The garage is about the same for either. We haul a Yamaha TT 600, Kawi KDX 220, And a Kawi KLX 125 in ours. You will have no trouble getting the 650 in plus the bikes.
> 
> ...


----------



## timber (May 15, 2007)

IslandKLR said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a lot of family and stuff!!!!









As a previous owner of a 23KRS I think you'll find that it is far too small for that many people. We made a trip back to the midwest last year with 4 adults and were comfortable. I think if there were any more that the comfort would of been gone. I stored a H-D Fat Boy in the cargo area and found it easy to get in and out with the side entry cargo door. The problem was that the bike was too long to go straight in so I had to angle it. That was tricky. The bike is 650 lbs. A point to consider... if you're going to use the cargo space as a bedroom you have to unload it. The 23KRS is a light tow but with all your gear and family you might want a little more HP for towing the 28KRS. I think that you'll find the 28KRS with the slide out to be a better fit your family. Hope this is of some help.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi IslandKLR

















to Outbackers! 

We are a family of 3 and have the 28krs. I couldn't imagine having 7 people in anything smaller than that!

Before we bought our dodge dually, we towed with a 1997 3/4 ton suburban (1 ton frame) and it did a good job, we were just ready to go with something newer and more powerful.

The side ramp hasn't been a problem for us, in fact I see more rear entry toyhaulers in rv parks that have trouble opening up the back ramp once settled in. Guess it just depends where you will be doing most of your camping.

Good luck in your decision!


----------



## Campforthenight (Apr 1, 2007)

I have 23KRS and way to small for your size of family I am suggesting a 42foot doublewide w/4 slide outs


----------



## taves (Feb 11, 2008)

Gee thanks

















Campforthenight said:


> I have 23KRS and way to small for your size of family I am suggesting a 42foot doublewide w/4 slide outs


----------



## Gary (Dec 9, 2007)

I don't have a trailer yet, I just bought one online, the 23krs.Will pick it up on March 22
But I have owned trailers in the past, I would buy the 28krs if I were you.
I bought the 23krs because its just my wife and I traveling in it + the dog and the HD.
When you want to buy, I can put you in contact with someone that you will get the best price on a brand new one.

Gary


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

We have the 23KRS - we travel with two dirt bikes and a dog (140lbs) and I can honestly say that you would be squeezed in tight with that many people. There are two of us (plus the dog, who takes up as much room as a human). In the 23KRS the dinette and the couch will truly only sleep 1 person (or two very small people). The bed in the garage area is big enough for two, which is often our "guest" room. We have managed 6 adult humans in our trailer comfortably, but that is about the max. (and that was minus the dog) and it doesn't leave much room for moving around. If you can manage it, I would go with the 28 footer.... you will be a lot more comfortable.

On the side load garage - we load our dirt bikes in and out without any issues. We have also used it for kayaks, wood, bicycles, generator and other gear - its a great space for whatever you want to take along Just keep in mind that when you load supplies in the front it increases the tongue weight significantly. Two dirt bikes, riding gear, two batteries and full propane puts us at 1200 lbs and that is with water offset and the generator towards the back of the trailer.

Good luck in your search and welcome to Outbackers!

Shannon


----------



## taves (Feb 11, 2008)

IslandKLR said:


> I have 23KRS and way to small for your size of family I am suggesting a 42foot doublewide w/4 slide outs


[/quote]

Sent you a PM


----------



## taves (Feb 11, 2008)

Sent a PM.
Thanks.



Gary said:


> I don't have a trailer yet, I just bought one online, the 23krs.Will pick it up on March 22
> But I have owned trailers in the past, I would buy the 28krs if I were you.
> I bought the 23krs because its just my wife and I traveling in it + the dog and the HD.
> When you want to buy, I can put you in contact with someone that you will get the best price on a brand new one.
> ...


----------



## taves (Feb 11, 2008)

Great information. Thanks - keep it comin'!



OREGONCAMPIN said:


> We have the 23KRS - we travel with two dirt bikes and a dog (140lbs) and I can honestly say that you would be squeezed in tight with that many people. There are two of us (plus the dog, who takes up as much room as a human). In the 23KRS the dinette and the couch will truly only sleep 1 person (or two very small people). The bed in the garage area is big enough for two, which is often our "guest" room. We have managed 6 adult humans in our trailer comfortably, but that is about the max. (and that was minus the dog) and it doesn't leave much room for moving around. If you can manage it, I would go with the 28 footer.... you will be a lot more comfortable.
> 
> On the side load garage - we load our dirt bikes in and out without any issues. We have also used it for kayaks, wood, bicycles, generator and other gear - its a great space for whatever you want to take along Just keep in mind that when you load supplies in the front it increases the tongue weight significantly. Two dirt bikes, riding gear, two batteries and full propane puts us at 1200 lbs and that is with water offset and the generator towards the back of the trailer.
> 
> ...


----------



## BooneDawg (Feb 11, 2008)

I have a 2006 28krs (actually its for sale, --I already am missing it). Definately NOT the 23 to small. I pull mine with a 1/2 ton Chevy Suburban with 4:10 gears--not a problem for me. We travel with 6 and it is very comfortable. The equalizer hitch is a god send as well as the brake controller.

I have mine advertise here for sale, however I'm in Ohio and it's probably not a practical buy due to geography. We replaced due to a opportunity buy on a Class A diesel. The biggest draw back in my opinion is the lack of underneath storage! Best of luck...If your interested mine is for sale on this site in the classified


----------



## Lakeshore Marci (Jan 18, 2007)

Hi there! 
Not to confuse you any more, but there is a 29KBH that is a new toy hauler that I think will be GREAT for your family. You can look on the Keystone wed site or I can send you actual pictures and a copy of the floor plan. It has bunks in the rear with a double bed on the bottom and a single on the top. The toy hauler and queen bed are in the front and there is a large slide. I think that the 23KRS would be too small as well.
Good Luck!
~Marci~


----------

